# Solved: Excel Cut and Paste Issues



## revive (Apr 2, 2012)

Somebody please help! every time I try and cut and paste in excel it won't let me. it will allow me to copy and paste but even when I select the "cut" function it copies rather than cuts and doesn't display the dashed line around the "cut" cell as it normally would, It also won't let me copy tables into outlook emails and merely display the information as text instead.

When I restart my computer the normal function resumes but after an hour or so this problem re-appears. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## revive (Apr 2, 2012)

it seems it was the skype click to call plugin on google chrome causing the issue


----------



## tfs (Apr 17, 2012)

How did you solve the Skype and Google Chrome problem.


----------



## revive (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to remove the click to call skype plugin from google chrome. try opening an excel with chrome shut - if it works as normal then it will be the same issue. go in to chrome settings and remove plugin.

hope this helps


----------

